# Free 5 lb bag of Fromm



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You have to "like " them on facebook:
Fromm Family Foods | Facebook

then theres a link to a coupon, the password is cranberry, valid only this fri. (11/26)


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

ure a great tool to this forum uno


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ure a great tool to this forum uno


I totally agree. Thanks for doing all that research and taking the time to post them for us.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

I printed my coupon and I'm getting it for my friend who feeds her dog Fromm.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ure a great tool to this forum uno


this.

ty uno, i got myself a free bag of the duck/sweet potato. no idea what i will do with it b/c my pup is now transitioning to TOTW. i just might donate it to the shelter. :smile:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

coolstorybro said:


> this.
> 
> ty uno, i got myself a free bag of the duck/sweet potato. no idea what i will do with it b/c my pup is now transitioning to TOTW. i just might donate it to the shelter. :smile:


Once your dog gets used to TOTW, you can feed him 50/50 of totw and fromm:biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i didnt get my bag ha


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Once your dog gets used to TOTW, you can feed him 50/50 of totw and fromm:biggrin:


i am thinking about this. before i make a transition to TOTW, should i just feed him the fromm? then when im done with that, stick with TOTW? thanks


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

coolstorybro said:


> i am thinking about this. before i make a transition to TOTW, should i just feed him the fromm? then when im done with that, stick with TOTW? thanks


You can do that, but you'll have to start transitioning to TOTW from fromm in like a week. If you go to TOTW first, wait a couple of weeks, than feed 50/50 for a couple of weeks, you'll probably have no digestive problem issues.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

cast71 said:


> You can do that, but you'll have to start transitioning to TOTW from fromm in like a week. If you go to TOTW first, wait a couple of weeks, than feed 50/50 for a couple of weeks, you'll probably have no digestive problem issues.


ok so, transition him from blue buffalo to TOTW. that will take about a week. after that maybe wait like another week only feeding TOTW, and then feed TOTW and Fromm 50/50? thanks.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

That sounds ok. If you see your dog has digestive problems than take a little longer on the transition. Same goes for when your feeding TOTW and start adding fromm in. If you notice any problems, feed totw a little longer or give more totw and less fromm. Don't worry too much, you'll dog will be fine.


----------

